# Foxpro



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

Anybody have any feedback on the hell fire? Was leaning heavily on getting this one. But was curious if anyone liked it?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

That's a lot of caller.
I don't go for maximum crank on my calls. Too many houses and dogs around.

Maybe in big country, but not where I am most nights.
In the west many guys use mega callers. If I'm calling on a big swamp, I plug in an aux horn and drain the batteries. Then swap it out on the next set.
I'd think about where you'll be operating mostly. The lantern sized models work very well.

Fox pro makes good gear, and continues to improve every year.


----------



## buckshot2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Happy with wildfire 2


----------



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks. Wasn't thinking so much about volume just the amount of calls it came with and price. Gander has it on sale for $350.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

FoxPro has 2 different remotes. One has bigger screen and text. Easier to use when it's cold.
Some of their units have 900 sounds and only 10 worth using. Look at the remote and the sound list to be sure you get what you want.


----------



## rlr (Mar 16, 2013)

Chrome Hunter said:


> Thanks. Wasn't thinking so much about volume just the amount of calls it came with and price. Gander has it on sale for $350.


I really like mine. Having the extra volume is good to have when its a bit windy, and I like the antenna setup. I mounted mine on a cheap camera tripod from Amazon ($20), and I think it helps the sound carry better and gives the remote greater range


----------



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. Thinking about the inferno now.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I have the second type of Scorpion. It's more than adequate, but could be seen as underpowered by some. I can get dogs howling a mile away at night with it.
I have some non_FoxPro equipment for out west That is dual horn, and ear bleeding loud. 

I prefer the smaller units around here. Look carefully at the remote. The good one is bigger and costs more.


----------



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

I got the wildfire 2 from gander mountain for $129 (matched cabelas online price) their price was $199- they were suppose to technically take another 10% off as they advertise all over the store that they beat all competitors by 10%, but i didnt push the issue. Anyhow after reading more reviews i saw all the improvements the Inferno had (remote range/functionality) so i returned the wildfire for the Inferno ($199). Everything i read on the wildfire 2 was very positive just that remote range was about 100yd max, so at $129 its still a great buy.


----------



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the response's I ended up picking up the inferno from Dick's for $199 and had a $20 off coupon. Hopefully I'll have some luck this weekend. This will be my ninth set. Hopefully I have increased my odds some


----------

